# What are your favorite dip recipes?



## Shorty82524 (May 9, 2008)

My favorite dip recipes include Roasted Garlic Dip

1 bulb garlic, roasted w/ salt, pepper, & olive oil
1 tub whipped cream cheese
1 tsp. Italian seasoning
Enough olive oil to make it dip-like consistency

and Confetti Cheese Dip

2 parts mayonnaise
1 part sour cream
Parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
2 T. chopped fresh parsley
2 T. chopped cucumber
2 T. chopped bell pepper (red looks nice with the green)

I also like roasted vegetable salsas, especially salsa verde with tomatillas and cilantro....mmmmmm


----------



## middie (May 9, 2008)

BLT Dip

1 cup mayo 
1 cup sour cream
1 lb. crisp cooked crumbled bacon
1 medium tomato


----------



## redkitty (May 10, 2008)

Cannellini bean pate´is one of my favorites.

beans
lemon juice
fresh chopped parsley
ground cumin
red wine vinegar
olive oil

Great for dipping raw veggies.


----------



## Shorty82524 (May 10, 2008)

That bean dip sounds really good...I might have to try that sometime


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 10, 2008)

Went to a friend's house for dinner last night, and she had made a dip from chopped serrano peppers and whipped cream cheese. That's all - it was delicious and we ate every bit. For dippers, she had tortilla chips and jicama. You could also use jalapenos if you can't get serranos..


----------



## QSis (May 10, 2008)

middie said:


> BLT Dip
> 
> 1 cup mayo
> 1 cup sour cream
> ...


 
Where the L is the "L", middie?  

I wonder if a fine chiffonade of green leaf lettuce would be good.  I'm liking this idea a lot!

With cocktail rye toast points for dippers!!!

Lee


----------



## bandonjan (May 10, 2008)

8 ounces cottage cheese
8 ounces sour cream
1 small package dry ranch dressing mix

Not much to it, but it is good....


----------



## middie (May 10, 2008)

QSis said:


> Where the L is the "L", middie?
> 
> I wonder if a fine chiffonade of green leaf lettuce would be good. I'm liking this idea a lot!
> 
> ...


 
You could but I don't know anybody else who puts the L in there lol


----------



## kitana89 (May 21, 2008)

Sour cream
chopped purple onions
pepper
lemon juice

I'm not sure if this dip has a name but it tastes great with raw veggies


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 21, 2008)

2-3 seeded dried chiles (ancho or guajillo) soaked in hot water for about a half-hour, then drained
1 bulb roasted garlic
a few tablespoons of sun dried tomatoes, chopped
1 8-oz block of cream cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
a few tablespoons of fresh cilantro, chopped fine

Put it all in the food processor, serve with tortilla chips


----------



## Medwayman (May 21, 2008)

*Its all in the GUAC*

*BEST BUD's GUACAMOLE

*- Two avocados
- a quarter of a red onion chopped fine
- a tomato chopped until its basically mush
- one Serrano pepper chopped super super fine
- a handful of fresh cilantro chopped super fine
- one lime's worth of squeezed lime juice

I like chopping everything up superfine because the tastes seem to gel together more, and it gives the guac a more uniform texture.



*Question:*  My wife tells me that if you leave the "bulbs" of the avocados in, that it slows the guacamole in turning brown.  True?  False?


----------



## kadesma (May 21, 2008)

Medwayman said:


> *BEST BUD's GUACAMOLE
> 
> *- Two avocados
> - a quarter of a red onion chopped fine
> ...


False!
Leaving the seed in the avocado dip will not stop it from turning brown..The only way I do that is to keep all air out of the mixed dip..Cover with a plastic wrap.

kadesma


----------



## B'sgirl (May 21, 2008)

Fruit Dip:
8oz package softened cream cheese
1 c brown sugar
1/2 c powdered sugar

Dill dip: 
sour cream, dill, celery salt, MSG is optional...I think I'm forgetting something, I'll post if I remember.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 21, 2008)

middie said:


> BLT Dip
> 
> 1 cup mayo
> 1 cup sour cream
> ...



I have a BLT dip, too, but it includes 2 tbsp. dried basil for the L.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 21, 2008)

Mine is for fruits mostly.In a bowl, put one package softened cream cheese, and 2 cups Marshmellow Creme, stir until creamy.


----------



## SierraCook (May 28, 2008)

I love this dip because not only does it taste good, but it consists of ingredients that I typically have in the cupboard or refrigerator.  Sometimes, I also add a jalapeno pepper, finely diced to the recipe.  

Mexican Black Bean Dip

1-15.5 oz. can black beans
1/3 cup salsa
¼ cup cilantro leaves
4 teaspoons lemon or lime juice
1 garlic clove, minced
Tortilla chips

Drain and rinse black beans.  Combine beans, cilantro, lemon juice, and garlic in food processor.  Blend until smooth.  Garnish with leaflets of cilantro.  Keep refrigerated until ready to serve.  Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## Cath4420 (May 28, 2008)

My family loves this one...

1 carton sour cream mixed with taco seasoning powder (taco dip)
1 good guacamole dip bought from the supermarket

Place the taco dip on a plate and cover with the guacamole dip
Cover the dips with cubed tomatoes
Then cover everything with chopped green stalks from shallots

Great with doritos or plain corn chips or sakata rice crackers.


----------



## Finmar001 (May 28, 2008)

My favourite dip recipes are "Blue Cheese Low Fat Dip"

                                       "Chilli Bean Dip"


----------



## Russellkhan (May 28, 2008)

1 pint Sour Cream
2 T Furikake
1 T Tamari
1/2 t Cayenne


----------



## AmoCibo (May 28, 2008)

I've never made dip only bought it.  Thanks for all your advice, I might try these tonight!  There's a website gourmates.com which I've heard has amazing recipes from top chefs.  I'm gonna try that too


----------

